# Large white spots on hippo tang



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

When my tank lights turned on this morning, I saw large white spots on my tang. It looks similair to ich but the white spots are larger. Also I have been running a UV sterilizer for about 5-6 months now and the tang hasn't had ich since. I tried to get some pictures but the tang is too shy for me to get a good one. Still eating a lot and acting normal.

Parameters:
SP gravity 1.024
Nitrite 0
Ammonia 0
Nitrate 10
pH 8.1


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

velvit ???????????????


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I had been fighting ick on and off over the last year or two. No luck with Ick-X. Recently threw a cleaner wrasse in there and they big fishies had a party.
Hippos are known to be ick magnets. I would just keep a close eye on it. I had used Ick-X to dip my fish and it seems to have helped.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Hard to say without seeing a picture. How large is large?


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Maybe like 3x the size of ich grains.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Is it like pitted,solid,translucent?


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

They are pitted and opaque. Today, there is only about 2 on her compared to the 10+ on her yesterday. She is still eating like a little hippo though!


----------

